# Anders ik wel.



## Syzygy

Hallo,

ik hoorde vandaag de zin "_Anders ik wel._" als repliek op "_Ik heb me prima geamuseerd._" Als ik moest raden zou ik van de context zeggen dat het "_En ik vooral._" betekent, klopt dat? Want de woorden _anders_ en _wel_ doen me meer aan tegenspraak denken.

Bedankt!


----------



## Peterdg

Tja, dat is een van de rare kronkels van de taal. Logisch houdt het geen steek (enfin, ik zie er de logica niet van in).

Het betekent inderdaad wat je aangeeft. Ik gebruik het ook niet in die betekenis. Ik zou zeggen: "En ik dan!".


----------



## Sjonger

Voor mijn gevoel betekent het meer 'Ik ook' , of 'Ik misschien nog wel meer dan jij'.


----------



## Couch Tomato

Peterdg said:


> Het betekent inderdaad wat je aangeeft. Ik gebruik het ook niet in die betekenis. Ik zou zeggen: "En ik dan!".



Dat zou ik niet zeggen, maar misschien is dat meer gebruikelijk in Vlaanderen.

In ieder geval, "anders ik wel" maakt geen enkele sense hier en ik zou dit dan ook vermijden. Logisch zou zijn:

Ik heb me prima geamuseerd.

- Ik ook.
- Ik anders ook. (ik ben hier niet helemaal zeker van, maar het klinkt wel acceptabel.)


----------



## AllegroModerato

Veel gebruikt in Nederland. Het betekent "ik ook", alleen met meer nadruk.


----------



## Couch Tomato

Ja, je hebt gelijk . Het is niet een uitdrukking die mij meteen te binnen zou schieten, maar nu ik er over denk meen ik hem ook zelf gehoord te hebben (en wellicht ook zelf gebruikt te hebben). Ik dacht aanvankelijk aan een andere context:

- Peter en Jan, willen jullie met met mij mee gaan om naar de film?
- En ik dan? Waarom word ik nooit mee uit gevraagd?


----------



## marinus

De uitdrukking 'anders ik wel' wordt naar mijn idee ook vaker in een iets negatievere context gebruikt, dus daarom komt het in het door Syzygy gegeven voorbeeld wat vreemd over..
Ik denk dan eerder aan zinnen zoals deze:
'Dat doe ik dus nooit meer, ik heb er genoeg van', of 'Ik ben blij dat ik hier weg ben'
-Anders ik wel'.


----------



## bibibiben

Het bijwoord anders heeft nogal wat gebruiksmogelijkheden. In 'anders ik wel' is 'anders' complementair gebruikt en krijgt het een concessieve betekenis. 'Anders ik wel' komt in feite neer op 'jij (amuseert je), maar ik ook'. Het klinkt wel 'n stuk krachtiger. 'Anders' kan trouwens zowel in een positieve als negatieve context gebruikt worden.

Een interessant artikel over 'anders' (en z'n Franse equivalent 'autrement') is hier te vinden: https://lirias.kuleuven.be/bitstream/123456789/165579/2/anders-autrement.pdf.


----------

